
Ask HN: Simple NN in the cloud - michaeloblak
Is there any service around where I can <i>easily</i> create NN from the browser. Just pick the model I want, configure it, and just throw training and test data into it?
TensorFlow is awesome, but setting it up is a lot of work. Same with Google&#x27;s and Amazon&#x27;s cloud solutions for ML. I know that ML is a complex stuff, and you need to tweak bits and pieces of the model to work, but for some simple cases, it would be more than enough.<p>API is more than enough for me. But nice web interface is even better.
======
brudgers
Deeplearn.js? [https://research.googleblog.com/2017/08/harness-power-of-
mac...](https://research.googleblog.com/2017/08/harness-power-of-machine-
learning-in.html)

------
malux85
This is what my startup does : SignalBox.ai

